# Wilwood brake pads for 05-06 GTO on Sale at PFYC.com



## PFYC (Jan 5, 2005)

*Wilwood Pad Overstock Sale*

Here's what we have in stock and the pricing. Please contact me via our store site or by private message or replying to this thread.


*Wilwood 15H-8600K - TWO IN STOCK AS OF THIS POST* - this is a race pad (D731H) for the stock front caliper on all 1997-2011 Corvette with 
standard calipers (not for GS, Z06, or ZR1). Also fits 2005-2006 Pontiac GTO. Sells for $200 elsewhere. PFYC price: $175 shipped in the continental USA or $190 shipped to Canada.

------------------------------

*Wilwood 15Q-6828K - FOUR IN STOCK AS OF THIS POST* - this is a street pad to fit the following caliper list. Sells for $110 elsewhere. 
PFYC price: $80 shipped in the continental USA or $90 shipped to Canada. Fits:


Billet Narrow Superlite 4
Billet Narrow Superlite 4-Race
Billet Narrow Superlite 6 Lug Mount
Billet Narrow Superlite 6 Radial Mount
Forged Narrow Superlite

Reference: 
Wilwood High Performance Disc Brakes - Brake Pads for Brake Pad No: 15Q-6828K

------------------------------


*Wilwood 15Q-7268K - TWO IN STOCK AS OF THIS POST* - this is a street pad to fit the following caliper list. Sells for $88 elsewhere. PFYC price: $60 shipped in the continental USA or $70 shipped to Canada. Fits:


Billet Narrow Dynalite
Billet Narrow Dynalite Radial Mount
Cast Narrow Dynalite
Dynapro Radial Mount
Dynapro-13 Radial Mount
Forged Narrow Dynalite
Narrow Dynapro Lug Mount

Reference: 
Wilwood High Performance Disc Brakes - Brake Pads for Brake Pad No: 15Q-7268K


----------------

To see a full line-up of our new 2004-2006 Pontiac GTO products, please click here.
To see a full line-up of our current GTO sales and specials, please click here.


----------

